# Amazon delivery ???



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

So I just wasted like 15 minutes filling out stuff for what I thought was Amazon package deliveries, only to find out it was for food delivery !

NO, I'm not going to stink out my car delivering food. Did that for 20 years with pizza. I'm through with that.

In Sacramento, how do I sign up for Amazon package deliveries. Anyone here don't this ? Might I make $12 or $15 an hour ? Because that would sure beat the $6 or $8 an hour I've been making with Uber / Lyft since the new year !!!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Amazon Flex drivers do both Prime Now deliveries as well as restaurant deliveries, so you may have signed up for packages as well.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Seems like they're combining a lot of the delivery so you may get all three


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> Amazon Flex drivers do both Prime Now deliveries as well as restaurant deliveries, so you may have signed up for packages as well.


But do I "have to deliver food" at all, if I only want packages ???


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Fishchris said:


> But do I "have to deliver food" at all, if I only want packages ???


Just don't accept food shifts, don't pick them up as random shifts, and don't sign on for Instant Offers. You do not have to do restaurant shifts. You do need to do at least one shift of any type at least once every 180 days to avoid being deactivated.

Personally restaurant shifts pay well, I do them whenever I can pick them up.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> Just don't accept food shifts, don't pick them up as random shifts, and don't sign on for Instant Offers. You do not have to do restaurant shifts. You do need to do at least one shift of any type at least once every 180 days to avoid being deactivated.
> 
> Personally restaurant shifts pay well, I do them whenever I can pick them up.


You could not pay me enough to make my car smell like a rotten food dumpster, and I am the authority on this problem.
Their is no way to prevent this.

My car use to stink so bad from pizza delivery I was embarrassed to have friends in it.
And this would make the car unusable for Rideshare as well.

So they won't try to force me to do food delivery, yet they will still give me all the package deliveries I want / can handle ???


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I used to deliver pizza, I delivered probably thousands of pizzas with my PriusC before it was used for ridesharing. It never picked up any kind of lingering smell.

I've never understood the old adage that food delivery makes your car smell since such has always proved to be untrue for me.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> I used to deliver pizza, I delivered probably thousands of pizzas with my PriusC before it was used for ridesharing. It never picked up any kind of lingering smell.
> 
> I've never understood the old adage that food delivery makes your car smell since such has always proved to be untrue for me.


You should try and delivering Indian food


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> You should try and delivering Indian food


I do deliver quite a bit of Indian food with Amazon. Korean food has the worst smell, but it still airs out just fine.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/amazon-drivers-win-legal-battle-11885217


----------



## Delman (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyone know if they need drivers in Toronto and area?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> You could not pay me enough to make my car smell like a rotten food dumpster, and I am the authority on this problem.
> Their is no way to prevent this.
> 
> My car use to stink so bad from pizza delivery I was embarrassed to have friends in it.
> ...


Dude, put everything in the trunk. I deliver for nearly all the food apps and don't have the smell of food in my car. If yours smells of rotting food then you need to clean your car.


----------

